# McCain's citizenship called into question



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

By Pete Williams
Justice correspondent
NBC News
updated 4:21 p.m. PT, Fri., Feb. 29, 2008

Sen. John McCain, R-Ariz., and his advisers are doing their best to brush aside questions - raised in the liberal blogosphere - about whether he is qualified under the Constitution to be president. But many legal scholars and government lawyers say it's a serious question with no clear answer.
The problem arises from a phrase in the Constitution setting out who is eligible to be president. Article II, which also specifies that a person must be at least 35 years old, says "No person except a natural born Citizen" can be president.

Sen. McCain is undoubtedly a citizen. He was born on Aug. 29, 1936, in the Panama Canal Zone, and Congress has specifically provided that anyone born there of U.S. parents, as he was, is a citizen. Indeed, the general rule is that anyone born of U.S. parents outside the United States is a citizen.

But is John McCain a natural born citizen? The Constitution does not define the term further, and legal scholars say the notes of the Constitution's drafters shed little light on what they meant. It seems clear only that the founders wanted to make certain that whoever was president would be loyal to the U.S. alone and not to some other country. But the term "natural born citizen," many scholars say, was not in common use at the time the Constitution was written.

Full story: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/23415028

*Interesting that they bring up this angle now. Play the semantics game in hopes that they can confuse the ignorant masses who make decisions based soley on media reports. Sad, truly sad.*


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

Absolutely ludicrous! Any child born to military personnel stationed abroad are considered U.S. Citizens; especially, if they are born in a military hospital which is deemed to be an extension of the United States.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

They're digging real deep...

Anything they can to get a Democrat in.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Garbage...
Absolute GAHBAHGE!!!!
:A!:


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

I just hope he's not a Manchurian Candidate....


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Jay Leno said it best;

"If your father is an illegal immigrant, go ahead and run for president; if your father was a War Hero, forget about it."


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

It always amazes me that when a liberal politician is called anything or is questioned on anything the media yells unfair!

Obama has friends that were in the terrorist movements of the 70s, (and maybe even today), associates with radicals that preach anarchy towards our government.

And will not even acknowledge the flag that many of us have fought for and some have been crippled, wounded, and have paid the ultimate sacrifice for.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Just sounds to me like the libs are getting nervous and will do anything they can to get the democrat canidate into office. I still think if Hillary doesnt win you will see her go running to the courts or something.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Theyre going to try and really make this an issue now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Anyone who spent years in an enemy POW camp as a member of the US Armed Forces should automatically be eligible to run for President.


----------



## k9sheriff (Dec 15, 2003)

Now that he is the GOP nominee, is he already under secret service protection?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

k9sheriff said:


> Now that he is the GOP nominee, is he already under secret service protection?


He has been since day 1


----------



## k9sheriff (Dec 15, 2003)

Thanks, for some reason I thought they only received protection once the nominee was chosen for either party.

forgot about the power of Google,I was partly right.Anyway, God help us if he isn't elected president!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

His citizenship called into question? Unbelievable.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Well I say McCain is in serious trouble now, even GOP is not yet warming him up.But don't worry it's still an early race then. You never know a senior citizen might have the momentum to smoke the competition between the two; but then again I find this unlikely. The poll that I saw in PollClash, so far, is accurate. And it seems that the recent WSJ/NBC poll coincides with what pollcalash have, Now that the candidates are set for the US Presidential Election, Barack Obama and John McCain are beginning to set the tone for their campaign. Looking at their most recent speeches, what do you think about what you hear?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

tsooozavel said:


> Well I say McCain is in serious trouble now, even GOP is not yet warming him up.But don't worry it's still an early race then. You never know a senior citizen might have the momentum to smoke the competition between the two; but then again I find this unlikely. The poll that I saw in PollClash, so far, is accurate. And it seems that the recent WSJ/NBC poll coincides with what pollcalash have, Now that the candidates are set for the US Presidential Election, Barack Obama and John McCain are beginning to set the tone for their campaign. Looking at their most recent speeches, what do you think about what you hear?


That Osama Bin Obama is a complete A**HOLE


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

I think it is much more honorable to Tax and Spend than to Borrow and Spend as the GOP is currently doing. Why should our grandchildren and great grandchildren be stuck with our bills? I'm just observing their speeches in POLLCLASH, that's why I said this.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Most people can not afford the taxes that they are paying now so 
wher is the money going to come from to Tax and Spend ??

We are paying off the debts that our Grandparents made it is a
never ending cycle.


----------

